# Kingpin Icon 6.1 for petite woman



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I have a 6.3 and I love the kingpin. Hate the leaking but its a great boat. For a playboat its not that hard to handroll. I mean if I can do it, I think anybody can. Have a buddy with a 6.2 and he rolls both sides with one hand. Hope that helps.


----------



## moshe (Nov 9, 2005)

*love it*

I've got the 6.2 Kingpin sans all the drill holes for the fins (the Icon?) and love it. Great boat for play and river running. The one with the fin attachments is much heavier and I've heard my friends complain that they really don't like the added weight.

As for the leakiness...it is true. Duct tape may be ugly, but it does wonders for the leaking. Put tape over the strap holes on the interior of the rim of the cockpit.


----------



## anne_colorado (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks much for the feedback!
Yes, when I looked at the boat I wondered about the leaking... It seems water gets into all boats I've paddled (so much time upside down and all-around?!). It's not that big a deal to me. Hopefully, I can demo soon!

Enjoy,
Annie


----------



## elliotcatherine (Aug 29, 2006)

*I have a kingpin 6.2 for sale*

Are you interested in buying one? I have the 6.2 with adjustable/inflatable seat for sale. Let me know. I have all the accessories too. small drytop, paddle, skirt. everything is new. I just don't have time to get into it like I thought I would. Would consider trade for women's road bike (50-54 cm).

Catherine
[email protected]


----------



## Anna Levesque (Oct 6, 2006)

*The Kingpin 6.1 is awesome for small women!*

I used to paddle it and I'm actually a little too heavy for it so I switched to the 6.2. The Kingpin is still one of the best all-around playboats in my opinion and it was one of the first kayaks that actually fit small women. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Sue M (Feb 12, 2007)

I loved the kingpin icon 6.1 for running rivers, surfing waves and holes -and it rolls easily. It has been sitting in my garage unused since I do mostly creeking now. Also have a first generation Star. Very fun playboat but slow. If you are looking for river running capabilities then I found the Kingpin to be the better river runner. I would sell either boat. Unfortunately you cannot demo them since I do not live in Denver...but I paddle in that area every June for a couple of weeks. If you have not found something by that time, I could bring either boat with me to Denver in June.  Sue


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Craigslist*

I just happened to run across this on craigslist: http://denver.craigslist.org/boa/289008001.html

Matt


----------

